# what's your worst wax/sealant you've used



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

let's have a _anti-hero_ thread.

so, what's your worst wax/sealant you've used?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Wax - Collinite 476 
Sealant - AF Tough Coat


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Chemical guy's second skin.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Worst - wow there's a lot of bad ones, simoniz gold tins has got to be among them though


----------



## adolfitovr6 (Mar 9, 2011)

Cg xxx


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Wax, Dodo Juice Supernatural

Sealant, Poorboys Exp


----------



## PyRo (Oct 25, 2014)

:doubleshoSunday one, Migliore Primo, I used it the week before and on reflection the atmospheric conditions were far more conducive then, rather than a week later.

A week later I was applying the wax in order to compare it with Zymol Titanium, however it went a bit Pete Tong.

I had been working all day on my own car, it was getting dark, I had finished all the correction work that I was going to before winter. 

Applied the wax to a wing and moved on to the drivers door. After applying to the roof a week before and recalling that it is quite stubborn to remove, I thought I will buff that off now.

Pfff, not a chance, it stuck like cat doodah to a hairy blanket, stripped the micro of me MF!

So our came the panel wipe and I had to sort of peel off what was on there
in mild panic cant see what I am doing situation :doublesho

It all sort of rolled off the bodywork as if it was shedding a skin, when I got it totally off on went the Zymol.

To be fair, I should have gone to the Migliore webby and RTFM. If I had I would have realised that it is temperature dependant when applying.

So really my fault for being complacent in not researching individual application a particular wax in use. A lesson learnt. 

Totally happy with beading on the roof application of Migliore Primo.
PyRo


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Worst wax i've used has got to be ValetPro classic gloss protection.

Not a bad word against ValetPro as their products are excellent, unfortunately just not this wax


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Max wax


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Worst wax - Turtle Wax colour magic :lol: Appearing at the local car dealers near you  

Worst sealant - AF Tough Coat


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

Autoglym HD wax but only because of the dust it seems to attract !


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't really have a bad wax but AF Tough coat is up there.


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Autobright super endurance lol


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Ear wax
Gonz.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

great gonzo said:


> Ear wax
> Gonz.


Lol and dont try yankee candle wax either


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Worst sealant-Permanon brilliant shine.

Worst wax-Scholl concepts vintage,they should stick to polishes..


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

I've only tried one product that I found really does not fulfil its purpose and that's poorboys wheel sealant. Smells delicious though ...


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I think we've arrived at a point where there aren't really many bad products left out there.

Even lower down the price range, everything is still usable.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

None whatsoever;they've all done the job.


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

DJ X-Ray said:


> None whatsoever;they've all done the job.


Common sense from DJ. As always


----------



## delz0r (Mar 5, 2014)

scratcher said:


> I think we've arrived at a point where there aren't really many bad products left out there.
> 
> Even lower down the price range, everything is still usable.


True, especially with the internet and the quick spread of reviews, it's damaging to put out a bad product.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

well, i see that at the "sealant" compartment "AF Tough Coat" gets a lot of negatives


----------



## crymer (Apr 10, 2013)

worst wax was R222 Concours Carnauba Wax

spreads very easy nice and thing, like its melting on the car paint and also a very good wet look, but smells really bad for me and beading and sheeting is also very bad and it didnt last very long just some couple of weeks

worst sealant was the permanon range - not worth its money


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I only use waxes and have been happy with all i have used. A good bit of the time any issues are user error as i found out with not waiting long enough for g3 paste wax to bond. Did it properly the second time and its now works a treat.


----------



## chefy (May 9, 2011)

Colinite 476 ? some one says


----------



## lewylinto (Feb 21, 2013)

Worst wax is probably the Kleen Freaks wax.

I don't think I have ever used a 'bad' sealant apart from maybe the poor boys wheel sealant which I gave away rather quickly!


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

I am surprised by tough coat. I used to use Concours car care liquidshield which I thought was a similar product and that was pretty decent.


----------



## Lostpaul (Jul 19, 2014)

Wax - Meguiars Ultimate paste wax - Found it a pain getting it on and off.

Sealant - fk1000p - Didn't think it added much to the look of the car.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Wax - Meguiars Stage 3 Carnuba Wax. Poor durability and looks.
Sealant - Don't think I've used a terrible one of these.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I found dr beasleys spray wax a bit of a pain to remove

Never had a bad sealant they all seem so easy to use its just hard to see them when buffing off on a white car as they dont really haze fully


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Sealant - Sonax NPT and SONAX NPT and BSD

Great water behaviour but dirt sticks like nobody's business!


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

chefy said:


> Colinite 476 ? some one says


Each to there own but for me its my winter go to wax :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Worst Wax: Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance, just due to its application and removal issues for me.


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

chefy said:


> Colinite 476 ? some one says


476 is a brilliant wax. Lovely to work with.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

kwaka jack said:


> 476 is a brilliant wax. Lovely to work with.


No! There are far, far nicer and easier waxes out there.


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Worst sealant: 
Optimum Opti-seal...lasted only till next wash, was applied to the paint after -Serious performance non abrasive paDoint cleaner and an ipa wipedown.
-FinishKare 1000p was applied after AG SRP without ipa wipedown, lasted 2 months and beading and sheeting was gone

Worst wax:
- Dodo Juice Orange Crush brutally poor durability 1 month in a rainy summer month was applied on top of AG SRP.
- Wolfs Chemicals New Moon, takes ages to cure min 45 min even in summer on black paint it streaks like sunflower oil.

every product was washed with AG Bodywork shampoo conditioner or Optimum No Rinse. Without QD topping.


----------



## kwaka jack (Mar 7, 2013)

Blueberry said:


> No! There are far, far nicer and easier waxes out there.


I agree there are nicer waxes to work with, but so far with my use of 476 I can't see why people say its hard to work with.


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

PaulN said:


> Worst Wax: Collinite 915 Marque D'Elegance, just due to its application and removal issues for me.


Applying collnite 476 or 915 , just use any synthetic qd to damp the foam applicator a little on each application, you will find its like breeze to remove. It works every time for me .


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

AF temptation or M&k Aztec.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Some of the claims made against excellent and proven products just don't 
stand up. That's probably because of trying to apply them far too thickly!
With almost every modern day wax or sealant you need to see just how 
thinly you can apply it. Did I mention thin?

That maxim probably applies even more to fluids. What happens is that they
will form a skin over still liquid product beneath which won't dry this side of
next Wednesday. When you come to buff off, you break the skin and also
take away the wet product, leaving barely a trace of potion or protection.

With waxes, especially those with siloxanes, applying too thickly will be like
applying grease. All you will do is work against yourself, just pushing it around 
the surface on an almost endless cycle. Waxes already have quite a mark-up 
on them, by over-applying you lose a second time. See it as a Gillette factor.

Every LSP, paste or liquid, will have a fair proportion of solvents, usually to 
help them spread evenly. Applying thinly allows these to evaporate off as
they're intended. 

Investing in a good wax pad, where you can control amounts almost down to
the last millilitre, will also be a good investment. If your waxing requires a lot 
of effort, then you will almost certainly applying too thickly. This part of a 
detail should be the most therapeutic as you gently caress those metal 
curves, both in the application and the buffing-off.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks like toughcoat gets a bad name. The way people rave about it elsewhere made me think it was just me not like it. Maybe there are a bunch of people recommending it who haven't ever tried anything else.



Jdudley90 said:


> I am surprised by tough coat. I used to use Concours car care liquidshield which I thought was a similar product and that was pretty decent.


It was totally different at the start. It looked similar but behaved differently. If you left it to separate, the 'split' was at a much different level in the product. It seemed to last a whole lot longer and beaded better than TC does.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Simoniz Gold tin. Its like trying to remove Teflon from a frying pan.


----------

